

Support the team: why arguments about politics and baseball turn stupid very fast. - yummyfajitas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/09/28/AR2008092802180.html

======
mnemonik
Reminds me of a certain TED talk.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jonathan_haidt_on_the_mor...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jonathan_haidt_on_the_moral_mind.html)

